# Fire Piston



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

I've seen a few you-tube videos on these and am considering my hand at making one. Compressed air heats the tinder to 500 degrees creating an ember for starting your fire (same principle as a diesel engine works on). Any one here tried using a fire-piston? Anyone here make them? The technology has been around for many years, but in 50+ years of tramping around the Canadian bush I have never seen one used, in fact I had never even heard of them until I stumbled across the videos.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I purchased one a few years back (from County Comm _I think_). It is metal and it works, although not quite as smoothly and easily as survival shows make you believe. I used it to start a small fire in my fire pit, then I added it to my BOB to complement my other fire starting devices. Rule of 3 and all that. I still prefer a high quality magnesium fire starter but like having options.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I still prefer a high quality magnesium fire starter but like having options.


I always have a magnesium starter because I find they work so well. I also usually have matches, and a lighter. I have started fires with a magnifying glass (not so easy when its dark out though  ), but I do like knowing other ways of going thing hence the interest in the piston


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

bugoutbob said:


> ...magnesium starter ... also have matches, and a lighter.


These three are by far the easiest to pack and use. 
I kind of consider the piston to be a "gimmick". 
Its cool, but I just don't see it as being as "practical".


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> I kind of consider the piston to be a "gimmick".
> Its cool, but I just don't see it as being as "practical".


I agree. I'll have to live a long time before I run out of matches and lighters. Plus I always carry a small magnifier in my watch pocket which work good out here.


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

misch metal rod... globs of fire is better than sparks


----------

